# I made the leap!



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Well, today I submitted my letter of intent to retire at the end of this school year. My 30 year career of teaching and coaching is ending, but I feel like a new chapter of my life is about to begin. Exciting... but as with any major life change I have concerns about my decision. I'm going for it, and hope my plans will work out.


----------



## Ramblin Wreck (Jun 10, 2005)

Best wishes, and I'm sure you are going to enjoy it all.


----------



## acabin42 (May 11, 2002)

Congratulations!


----------



## Michael W. Smith (Jun 2, 2002)

Can't you still coach? I would think you still could which would bring in a bit of cash.


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

Michael,
I have taught martial arts for over 25 years (kung fu, jujitsu, and Filipino stick and knife fighting), and plan to continue as long as the old bod holds out. Also, I have a few steady egg-and-honey customers to sell to. I'm not half bad as a standup bass player, and if I want to play music gigs in the bars I can make extra cash there.
Sooooo...I have some options to help pay the bills or for fun money!


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!! I say, jump in with both feet and enjoy every minute of it. Sounds like a fun and fulfilling retirement plan.

:thumb:


----------



## Travis in Louisiana (May 14, 2002)

REMIND me not to get in a fight with you WILDBILL!!! Congrats on the retirement, I have atleast eleven more years to go. but I love my job. I get to play on the internet at work!!


----------



## WildBillTN (Feb 1, 2006)

No worry, bro'. Call me "Mild Bill", cause I am an easy going fellow. 

If you love your job, eleven years will fly by before you know it.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Congratulations! 
May we live long and prosper.


----------



## barnyardgal (Sep 21, 2009)

Congrats~enjoy your retirement~~


----------

